# 25 degree tip can hurt



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Heheh, was washing my daughters deck chairs today. They were very dirty had some stubborn mildew on them. These plastic chairs are so light, I had to try and hold them while spraying. I was holding one by the arm while going up and down the arm. I went a little too far up once and the spray hit the fat part of my hand right behind the thumb. Need I say contact was less than a second! Heheh, looks like a 2.5" razor cut. Looks worse than it is, but it cut and rolled a very thin slice of skin like I would imagine skin graft would involve. Removed just enough of a layer of skin to look like a deep bloody gash but with no running blood. This post is for those like me with little experience with these things. Be it known, you can get hurt or hurt someone with them!


----------



## CCPC (Jun 20, 2008)

The other thing that is note worthy is that those chairs could have been easily cleaned with low pressure and the right chemical mix. 
Years ago, when I got started in this business I blew my thumb open. I only did that once.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like to shorten the wand on a pressure washing gun so it's easier to maneuver. I had this one gun set up with a twelve inch wand, topped off with a Roto Tip. I'm blowing around 3,000 psi through all these nooks and crannies on a structure when I inadvertently swiped it across my hand. there was a sharp pain followed by numbness, then I began to see the blood flow through the torn glove. I still have my thumb, and understand why the guns come with long wands.


----------



## CCPC (Jun 20, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I like to shorten the wand on a pressure washing gun so it's easier to maneuver. I had this one gun set up with a twelve inch wand, topped off with a Roto Tip. I'm blowing around 3,000 psi through all these nooks and crannies on a structure when I inadvertently swiped it across my hand. there was a sharp pain followed by numbness, then I began to see the blood flow through the torn glove. I still have my thumb, and understand why the guns come with long wands.


Sometimes we simply have to learn things the hard way.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Those damn painters and their death defying acts. :thumbup:

Don't worry, many more injuries to come if you pursue pressure washing any further. Let me help you avoid one.. Don't ever apply stripper with a backpack sprayer without wearing rain gear. You think putting a mineral spirit soaked rag in your pocket is bad? Third degree burns on your butt cheeks is not fun.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Those damn painters and their death defying acts. :thumbup:
> 
> Don't worry, many more injuries to come if you pursue pressure washing any further. Let me help you avoid one.. Don't ever apply stripper with a backpack sprayer without wearing rain gear. You think putting a mineral spirit soaked rag in your pocket is bad? Third degree burns on your butt cheeks is not fun.


----------



## CCPC (Jun 20, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Those damn painters and their death defying acts. :thumbup:
> 
> Don't worry, many more injuries to come if you pursue pressure washing any further. Let me help you avoid one.. Don't ever apply stripper with a backpack sprayer without wearing rain gear. You think putting a mineral spirit soaked rag in your pocket is bad? Third degree burns on your butt cheeks is not fun.


I used to use back pack sprayers for applying chlorine to concrete, and one time burned my azz from it leaking as well. Needless to say, I don't use them any more.


----------

